# Przerwane emerge kde

## fotografik12

Hi!

Po instalacji systemu, nadszedł czas na środowisko graficzne, poniewaz fajnie zapowiada sie kde4 to zdecydowałem się na kde  :Razz: 

Jednak po 12 godzinnej instalacji, musiałem wyłączyc komputer, przelogowałem się na drugą konsole, i podczas emerge wyłączyłem komputer ( halt )

Do konca nie zostało długo, sprawdzałem co zostało poleceniem emerge -pv kde na drugiej konsoli.

Ale co teraz? Mam wejść w system, wpisać emerge kde i kontynuować, czy może jest lepsze wyjście?

----------

## kranked

Kompilowanie możesz przerwać poprzez ctrl+c, a po wznowieniu ( emerge kde ) dany pakiet zostanie na nowo rozpakowany i skompilowany. Dlatego najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest wyłączać emergowanie wtedy kiedy emerge pobiera żródła, bo te potem możemy wznowić, a samej kompilacji nie wznowimy. I tak możesz teraz bez problemu ponownie wpisać emerge kde  :Wink: 

Chyba, że jest jakiś niezany mi sposób.

----------

## fotografik12

oki, dzięki muszę zapamiętać, eh.. ta moja słaba pamięć...

po za tym, dziwna jest rzecz, że jak gdzieś czytałem czas kompilacji kde, to na athlonie 2600xp 512 ram u kogoś trwało to jakieś 6 h, a u mnie dwa razy dłużej...  :Sad: 

----------

## KonMan

 *fotografik12 wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Po instalacji systemu, nadszedł czas na środowisko graficzne, poniewaz fajnie zapowiada sie kde4 to zdecydowałem się na kde 
> 
> Jednak po 12 godzinnej instalacji, musiałem wyłączyc komputer, przelogowałem się na drugą konsole, i podczas emerge wyłączyłem komputer ( halt )
> ...

 

Z emerge --help:

```
--resume

              Resumes the last merge operation. Can be treated just like a

              regular merge as --pretend and other options work along side.

              'emerge --resume' only returns an error on failure. Nothing to

              do exits with a message and a success condition.
```

----------

## milu

Przeniesione do Instalacja i sprzęt

----------

